# St.Helena



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Now shes been made redundant why not convert her into a exhibition/Royal yacht to show off our wares around the world now we are Brexit


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

That is an excellent idea.
What is more I think that we should be asked to man her.


----------



## Tony Morris (Oct 7, 2006)

Is she redundant or not as I believe the new airport is not fit for use unless they lob off the top of the near by mountain? 

Tony


----------



## Purser52 (Nov 25, 2007)

Scheduled to remain in service until July 2017 now I understand


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Purser52 said:


> Scheduled to remain in service until July 2017 now I understand


....and beyond if they can't fix the airport! 
Removing mountain tops is a bit drastic


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Volcanoes do it all the time ... but in all fairness ... they're not exactly aircraft friendly.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Peter Eccleson said:


> ....and beyond if they can't fix the airport!
> Removing mountain tops is a bit drastic


They could always leave the mountain exactly where it is, then build an airstrip on another island and charter the St. Helena............. (POP)


Well, you never know, it might be cheaper in the long run.


----------

